# Heating With Waste Oil



## Studhauler (Jul 30, 2011)

Is anyone heating with waste oil, other than a drip system? I would like to convert a fuel oil boiler to waste oil to fun a hot water heat system. There is a guy on ebay that sells a plan on how to do this for $30. He claims the conversion will cost less than $200. My question is; how dependable is heating with waste oil?


Studhauler


----------



## maverickxxx (Jan 25, 2011)

I haven't had a chance to fully implement my system yet but my tests worked good. I heat a bunch of ATF an it burned fine. It's a hot air furnace but I didn't change a thing on it. Oil burns hotter than heating oil. I got a center five waiting to clean a bunch of oil but haven't had time yet.


----------



## Studhauler (Jul 30, 2011)

Center Five? Is that a typo for centrifuge? Do you have to clean the oil before it is burnt? How warm did you heat the ATF to?


----------



## maverickxxx (Jan 25, 2011)

Yea was typo centerfuge. I think what I read was 135 was optimum temp I heated up till it was a little to warm for my finger. I'm running it through centerfuge to take out as much impurities out it as possible


----------



## Studhauler (Jul 30, 2011)

I am getting started on my wast oil prodject. I collected some 330 gallon fuel oil tanks this weekend. I also got a source for waste oil, need to get a pump and a tank for my pick-up yet. 

Thinking on how to lay-out my system...:hrm: Will a centrifuge work with warm gravity flow oil, or does it need to be pumped in at a higher pressure? I have a hill side to work with, so I am going to off load the oil from my pick-up via gravity feed to a dirty oil holding tank mounted high in a building, then hoping I can gravity feed it to the centrifuge, then gravity feed it to several clean oil holding tanks. 

I would appreciate any comments, questions and your two cents worth.


----------



## maverickxxx (Jan 25, 2011)

It needs to be feed in at a specfic rate an psi for the one that I have. Psi is the way its powered


----------



## Studhauler (Jul 30, 2011)

Thanks Maverick


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

Temperature ---- viscosity.......


----------

